# Honda Self Propelled Question



## cumbres (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a Honda HRR216 TDA. It is actually owned by someone else but I am the volunteer mechanic. Anyway, it has the complaint that the mower can not be pulled backwards anymore. apparently it suddenly started doing this with both wheels. I disassembled 1 wheel to see how it was made and found a racheting mechanism in it. The other wheel locks up too and I presume that both rachets wouldn't fail at the same time. I have also read about tranny problems with this mower. I haven't found any info on the tranny itself and really didn't want to spend $35 for a service manual for the mower. Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you roll this model backwards, it turns the entire transmission. That's the way it works, if it rolls easily forward but binds when pulling back, then the wheel drive ratchets are working. The binding is taking place in the transmission itself. Perhaps the grease has dried up and the axle is dragging or the clutch is not releasing. These transmissions can be disassembled, but no parts are available for them, they can only be replaced as a complete unit.


----------



## cumbres (Apr 7, 2011)

30yearTech said:


> When you roll this model backwards, it turns the entire transmission. That's the way it works, if it rolls easily forward but binds when pulling back, then the wheel drive ratchets are working. The binding is taking place in the transmission itself. Perhaps the grease has dried up and the axle is dragging or the clutch is not releasing. These transmissions can be disassembled, but no parts are available for them, they can only be replaced as a complete unit.


I figured that is the case. I got a quote on a new tranny, just a few pennies short of $200. In talking to the service people they talked like debris can get up in the unit "somewhere" that cause this. At this point Will try to dissassemble. I pulled part of it apart last night but didn't want to pull the tranny out until I wasn't tired. Are there any "gotcha's" in removing the rear axles to the the tranny out?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

cumbres said:


> I figured that is the case. I got a quote on a new tranny, just a few pennies short of $200. In talking to the service people they talked like debris can get up in the unit "somewhere" that cause this. At this point Will try to dissassemble. I pulled part of it apart last night but didn't want to pull the tranny out until I wasn't tired. Are there any "gotcha's" in removing the rear axles to the the tranny out?
> 
> Thanks!


No real big issues with removing the tranny, you will need to remove one of the baffles under the mower deck to gain access, and both rear pivot arm assemblies, but other then that, it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

This is a common problem on these units.Remove the rear height adjusters.clean the axle and insides of the adjusters then reassemble using anti sieze on both parts.


----------

